# ننتظرك يا رب لنسير معك..



## $CinDrellA $ (5 أغسطس 2009)

ننتظرك يا رب لنسير معك..

سار الكثيرون مع الربّ.
بل سار الربّ معهم وأمامهم وحولهم .
سار مع احنوخ وابراهيم ودانيال و....
وسار الربُّ مع موسى , ورنَّم موسى وسبّحَ, ووقف هذا الشّابّ أمام فرعون العظيم مُتحدّيًا
بقوّة ذراع الاهه, وقاد الشعب القديم من العبودية , قاده وهو يرنو الى هناك , إلى الجبال , إلى الأرض التي تدِرّ ُلبنًا وعسلاً, إلى أرض الموعد, قاده وهو يتوق إلى لقاء الله في أرضه ...ولكنه وفي خِضمِّ العُبور , أبى الاّ أن يسقط ويتعثّر , وكيف لا يكون هذا , وهو طين وتراب؟! فضربَ الصّخرة , صخرة الماء الحيّ, أكثر من مرّة , مُخالفًا أوامر الربّ .
وجاءت المحبّة الإلهية الضافية , لتقول : سترى ارض الموعد من بعيد , وستبقى عبدي الذي أحبُّ , الذي يكتب توراتي وناموسي .
وسار داوود مع الربّ....
وسبَّحَ, وغنّى , ورنّم َوملأ الدُّنيا تسبيحًا, ورقص أمام تابوت العهد .....ولكنه تعثّر أيضاً وسقطَ , أليس هو الآخر طين وتراب , أليس أنّه من ذرّية آدم الساقطة؟ فها هي بتشيبَع تسرق عفته وطهارته , بل هو الذي فعل ذالك , وها هو ينقاد خلف الشهوة الخاطئة فيقعُ , ولكنه يقوم ويملأ الدنّ دموعًا , وأجواء الشّرق أشعارَ توبةٍ .
ما أروع أن نسير مع الربّ , وما أجمل أن يسير معنا , يتقدّمنا تارة , وأخرى يجول من حولنا .
يُحكى أنّ أحد المؤمنين سار مع الربّ , فاكتنفته الطمأنينة , والتفت الى الوراء فرأى آثار أربع أقدام على الطريق,فتأكّد أن الربّ يسير معه فاستكان كما الطفل في حِضن امّه , ودارت الأيام وهبّت العواصف وولولت الرّيح, فارتعدت فرائصه , وكاد يذوب خوفًا , فالتفت إلى الوراء فلم يرَ إلا آثارَ قدمين اثنتين , فصرخ : "الهي , الهي لماذا تركتني في وقت الضّيق , فانّي لا أراك , أرى على الأرض آثارا لقدمين فقط!!
فابتسم عريس الأجيال , وربّتَ على كتفه قائلاً : " أنتَ على منكبيَّ يا بُنيّ , وتلك الآثار هي لقدميّ أنا .
وسار الربُّ –ابن الإنسان- نحونا , سار نحو بطرس والتلاميذ , سارَ على المياه الهائجة , سارّ ثابتًا , واثقًا , مُبتسمًا , هادئًا .
" وفي الهزيع الرابع من الليل , مضى اليهم يسوع ماشيًا على البحر , فلمّا أبصره التلاميذ ماشيًا على البحر اضطربوا قائلين , انّه خيال , ومن الخوف صرخوا , وللوقت كلّمهم يسوع قائلا : "أنا هو لا تخافوا" .
وسار بطرس على الماء الى الربّ وبأمر منه , سار مُثبّتًا أنظاره إليه وعليه , سار هادئًا واثقًا , ولكنه وفي وسط الطريق , التفت إلى الوراء , وكأنه غير مُصدّق , التفت والريبة تحتلّه , والشّكّ يأكل أعصابه , فكاد يغرق , بل غرق وهو البحّار الأول وقيدوم التلاميذ , فصرخ : "يا ربّ نَجني ".
وأقالَ الربّ عثرته , وأمسكَ بيمينه وبيميننا وما زال , ولكنّ هذا البحّار المغوار , عاد وغرق مرّةً أخرى في لُجّة الإنكار , إنكار سيّده في ليلة ليلاء ماطرة قارسة البرد....ورحمه الربّ وسار نحوه .

سار الربُّ ويسير واثقًا , ونسير نحن معوجين , شاكّين , ساقطين .

...وعُلِّقَ الماشي على الماء والمهدئ للعاصفة , عُلّق ما بين الأرض والسماء لأجلنا . وما زال يصرخ : " لا تخافوا هاأنذا ...تشجعوا لن أترككم يتامى ".

واليوم ننتظر هذا المُعلّق على الصليب والمُقام بمجدٍ , ننتظره وعيوننا ترنو إلى فوق , لنراه هذه المرّة ماشيًا على السّحاب !!!!! ​


----------



## +Coptic+ (5 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل يا حبيبتى
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (6 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك


سلام المسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2009)

روووووووووووووعة يا سندريلا

يستحق احلى تقييم

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## bent almalk (6 أغسطس 2009)

*يسوع عيوننا معلقه نحو السماء فى انتظارك


اشكرك جدا جدا جدا للموضوع الاكثر من رائع


الرب يبارك حياتك فى اسمه​*


----------



## مفدى بدم ثمين (6 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جمييل
ميرسى ليكى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *موضوع جميل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*




*ميرسى كتيير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 أغسطس 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> موضوع جميل يا حبيبتى
> تسلم ايدك
> ربنا يباركك​




*يسعدنى مرورك الجميل
ميرسى ليكى يا قمر
ربنايبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## meraa (7 أغسطس 2009)

...وعُلِّقَ الماشي على الماء والمهدئ للعاصفة , عُلّق ما بين الأرض والسماء لأجلنا . وما زال يصرخ : " لا تخافوا هاأنذا ...تشجعوا لن أترككم يتامى ".

واليوم ننتظر هذا المُعلّق على الصليب والمُقام بمجدٍ , ننتظره وعيوننا ترنو إلى فوق , لنراه هذه المرّة ماشيًا على السّحاب !!!!! ​ موضوع رائع ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (7 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 أغسطس 2009)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ...



*
ميرسى لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*ميرسى كتيير لمرورك الجميل كوكو
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> روووووووووووووعة يا سندريلا
> 
> يستحق احلى تقييم
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



*
ميرسى كتيير لمرورك المشجع كليمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## just member (9 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 أغسطس 2009)

bent almalk قال:


> *يسوع عيوننا معلقه نحو السماء فى انتظارك
> 
> 
> اشكرك جدا جدا جدا للموضوع الاكثر من رائع
> ...



*
ميرسى كتييير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أغسطس 2009)

مفدى بدم ثمين قال:


> موضوع جمييل
> ميرسى ليكى



*
ميرسى كتيير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركحياتكوخدمتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أغسطس 2009)

meraa قال:


> ...وعُلِّقَ الماشي على الماء والمهدئ للعاصفة , عُلّق ما بين الأرض والسماء لأجلنا . وما زال يصرخ : " لا تخافوا هاأنذا ...تشجعوا لن أترككم يتامى ".
> 
> واليوم ننتظر هذا المُعلّق على الصليب والمُقام بمجدٍ , ننتظره وعيوننا ترنو إلى فوق , لنراه هذه المرّة ماشيًا على السّحاب !!!!! ​ موضوع رائع ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*
ميرسى كتيير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (22 أغسطس 2009)

> وجاءت المحبّة الإلهية الضافية , لتقول : سترى ارض الموعد من بعيد , وستبقى عبدي الذي أحبُّ , الذي يكتب توراتي وناموسي


 
اه ياايسوع كم انت رحوم بترفعنا وبتاخذنا بين حضنيك ونبقى  بنخطء دايما 

يارب احفظنا من السقوط في التجربة 
شكرا على روعة الموضوع 
تحيتي​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 أغسطس 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 سبتمبر 2009)

just member قال:


>




*ميرسى كتيير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (19 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل ميرسى لك كتير يا سندريلا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 سبتمبر 2009)

didi adly قال:


> موضوع جميل ميرسى لك كتير يا سندريلا



*ميرسى كتيير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​*


----------



## النهيسى (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*  مميز

جداجدا جدا

شكرا 

الرب معاكم​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 أكتوبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *  مميز
> 
> جداجدا جدا
> 
> ...




*مرورك هو المميز
ميرسى كتيير ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------

